# Inkassobüro Atriga



## Mauseohr1983 (25 November 2009)

Hi ihr...bin neu hier weil wir seit einigen Wochen ständig Mahnungen von diesem Inkassobüro bekommen. 

Die erste Frechheit besteht schonmal darin, dass aussen auf dem Umschlag ACHTUNG MAHNFRIST draufgedruckt ist. Täusche ich mich oder gibt es in Deutschland sowas wie das Briefgeheimnis??

Den ersten Brief haben wir vor ca. 2 Wochen bekommen. Angeblich habe ich eine Site mit dem Namen Frivol.com besucht und mich dort registriert. Angegeben haben sie eine Emailaddy die ich schon seit ewigen Zeiten nicht mehr benutze. Es handelt sich um einen Betrag um die 80 €...also 
nicht die Welt. Deswegen kommt es mir schon komisch vor. 

Heute kam dann der zweite Brief. Wie sollen wir uns jetzt verhalten? Einfach nicht reagieren?? Habe schon ein bisschen im Netz gegoogelt und bin da noch auf andere Foren gestossen wo das mit dieser Firma ein Thema ist...allerdings haben die Leute teilweise sogar per Email oder SMS Mahnungen bekommen was ja nun völlig unrechtens ist. Das ist uns bisher noch nicht passiert, nur ständige Briefe von denen.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*

Fakt ist und bleibt: Du hast Dich da nicht angemeldet, also hast Du mit dem Forderungssteller nichts zu tun, keinen Vertrag. Der hat Dich genausoviel zu interessieren wie der Bauer Xin Tsang Yu, dem grade sein Reissack umgefallen ist.



Hat man sich nicht angemeldet, besteht kein Vertrag.
Wenn es keinen wirksamen Vertrag gibt, dann gibt es auch keine irgendwie geartete Grundlage für eine Zahlungsforderung. Auch keinen sonst irgendwie gearteten Rechtsanspruch, auch keine Erklärungspflicht, auch keine "negative Beweispflicht".
In der "Beweispflicht" ist vielmehr der Forderungssteller. Der müsste aktiv nachweisen, *dass* eine Anmeldung erfolgt ist. Unmöglich, wenn tatsächlich nie erfolgt.
Sollte ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch sich auf der betr. Internetseite angemeldet haben, dann obliegt es allein dem "Unternehmen", den "Schuldigen" auszumachen und zu belangen. Derjenige, der daraufhin mit einer unberechtigten Forderung konfrontiert wird, hat gegenüber dem Klabauterunternehmen keinerlei Rechtspflichten und muss auch nicht  Anzeige gegen Unbekannt erstatten oder ähnlichen Mumpitz tun.
Es ist dabei völlig unerheblich, ob der Mainzelmann, irgendein Mister X, der "Unternehmer" selbst oder sonstwer einen dort angemeldet hat. Wenn das Klabauterunternehmen nicht durch technisch mögliche Maßnahmen sicherstellt, dass sich nicht ein Fremder unter Namensmissbrauch anmelden kann, dann hat es die daraus angeblich oder tatsächlich entstehenden wirtschaftlichen Verluste selbst zu vertreten.
Es gibt auch keine Rechtspflicht, dass man sich in dieser Sache überhaupt an die Gegenpartei äußern müsste - außer beim allerextremst seltenen Mahnbescheid.

Soll man überhaupt auf merkbefreite Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern reagieren?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/51798-brieffreundschaft-oder-nicht.html

Wer auf schwachsinnige Drohschreiben von Nutzlosanbietern antwortet, wird immer nur neue, ebenso schwachsinnige Antworten bekommen.

Wer denn Ball flachhält, der kann in aller Regel sein Geld behalten. Das, was in den Mahnungen angedroht wird ("Mahnbescheid...Pfändung...Zwangsvollstreckung...Prozess...Schufa..." etc.) wird mit 99,99999999999 % Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht wahrgemacht. - Es gäbe ja auch gar keine Rechtsgrundlage dafür.

Zum Umgang mit unberechtigten Forderungen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/39767-libereco-rechnung-5.html#post272948
Unrechtmäßige Forderungen - Antispam Wiki

Was man über Inkassoschergen und ihre Drohungen wissen sollte:
Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Was tun bei einem Mahnbescheid (der aber ziemlich sicher eh nicht kommen wird)?
Mahnbescheid: so sieht er aus
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Wegen der Aufschrift "Achtung - Mahnfrist" auf einem Briefumschlag hätte man zwar wahrscheinlich einen Unterlassungsanspruch wegen Verletzung des Persönlichkeitsrechts, aber das müsste man vermutlich gerichtlich einklagen. Ist immer die Frage, ob es das wert ist.


----------



## Mauseohr1983 (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*

ok...also am besten füsse still halten und überhaupt nicht drauf reagieren??


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*



Mauseohr1983 schrieb:


> ...Frivol.com


Die Inkassobuzzen sollten sich was schämen! Wer für ein absolut anonymisiertes Web versucht Forderungen einzutreiben ist auch nicht besser als der Anbieter. 

Das mit dem tot stellen ist wohl eine geeignete Reaktion auf deratig plumpe Geschäftsideen, insbesondere dann, wenn der Nachweis über die Kostenpflicht bei dem liegt, der die Forderung beansprucht.


----------



## Mauseohr1983 (26 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*

hmmm...hab mir grad mal die site angesehen...da steht bei anmeldung dass diese absolut kostenfrei und unverbindlich ist...also wäre das ja schon mal widerspruch nr. 1


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*

Das Problem ist mMn folgendes: ...die Anmeldung an sich ist kostenlos und das machen nicht wenige auch mit falschen oder fremden Daten. Wenn man aber die Inhalte (z. B. Videos) betrachten will, dann muss man s. g. Coins einsetzten und die muss man zuvor bezahlen.


----------



## Mauseohr1983 (26 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*

na das ding ist ja dass die angeblich versucht hatten was vom konto abzubuchen...aber in den letzten monaten war da nichts auf den auszügen drauf....und ein datum wann das ganze passiert sein sollte stand ja auch nicht dabei. und wenn es denn so gewesen wäre frage ich mich wo die die kontodaten herhaben wollen...von uns sicher nicht
hab mir eben nur mal die agb s durchgelesen und mal geschaut ob da irgendwelche kontaktdaten zum betreiber drin stehen...natürlich nix...wär ja auch noch schöner.


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*



Mauseohr1983 schrieb:


> ...frage ich mich wo die die kontodaten herhaben wollen...von uns sicher nicht...


Wieso kommen eigentlich die Leute nur selten von allein darauf, dass Daten (z. B. Kontodaten) auch von anderen eingegeben worden sein könnten? Stelle dir das mal so vor: da meldet sich einer dort an und verwendet einfach euren Namen und die Adresse und eine Kontoverbindung. letzteres sitmmt zwar nicht aber schon habt ihr eure Situation. Da lebt einer womöglich ein paar Ecken weiter von euch und weiß, dass gerade ihr da wohnt. Früher hätte er euch mal zehn Pizzen bestellt, heute macht man solchen Unfug einfach übers Internet.

Außerdem, die Adresse des anonymen Anbieters ist egal, da die Atriga was von euch will. Der Anbieter steht übrigens sehr wohl irgendwo geschrieben: 





> Gilboa Ltd,Unit 6, 15-17 Caledonian Road, PO Box 299, London N1 9DX
> Cordiacon Developments Ltd (P.V) Unit 5, 15-17 Caledonian Road P.O. Box 206 London N1 9DX


----------



## Antiscammer (26 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*



> PO Box 299... P.O. Box 206


Aus meiner Sicht sind das keine ladungsfähigen Anschriften.


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht sind das keine ladungsfähigen Anschriften.


Natürlich nicht, denn anonymen Postboxen für Pornografie aus dem Ausland kann man getrost jede Forderungsabsicht mit gutem Gewissen entziehen und bis zum Nimmerleinstag darauf warten, dass man von denen verklagt werden könnte.


----------



## Rebreak (26 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht sind das keine ladungsfähigen Anschriften.



Die P.O.Box sicher nicht, aber Caledonian Road gibt es tatsächlich in London. Sollte das dann nicht eine ladungsfähige Adresse sein ( was jedoch sicher trotzdem ein reiner Briefkasten ist und gewiss kein Büro).
Und trotzdem werden die Unnützen nicht klagen ...


----------



## Antiscammer (27 November 2009)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*

Caledonian Road in London?
Ziemlich sicher ein Postdienstleister. Google findet für 


> 15-17 Caledonian Road London


eine Unmenge an Einträgen mit PO Box.

Man sieht es sogar bei google-Street-View. "Inter Post Box" steht über den Schaufenstern. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...oid=1dRcyKx9Ucl8lr_Acdh_2w&cbp=12,293.52,,0,5


----------



## Hippo (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> Man sieht es sogar bei *google-Street-View*. "Inter Post Box" steht über den Schaufenstern.
> 
> 15-17 Caledonian Road London - Google Maps



Ist das Teil doch mal zu was nütze


----------



## thommy2406 (8 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*

Ich hab heut Post von atriga bekommen!

Digitalk S.L.

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

wir haben Sie mehrfach kontaktiert und uns alle erdenkliche Mühe gegeben, um mit Ihnen eien Lösung über die Art und Weise der Zahlung gegen Sie geltend gemachten Forderung zu finden. Bis heute jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Wie wir wissen, haben Sie bereits Erfahrung mit Inkassoverfahren gesammelt, an deren Ende oft die eidesstattliche Versicherung steht. Auch die Abgabe der eidesstattlichen Versicherunmg wird *Sie nicht vor Zwangsvollstreckungsmaßnahmen schützen. *Jeder Gläubiger kann weiterhin z.B. Lohnpfändungen, Pfändungen Ihrer Rentenansprüche usw. durchführen.

Wir informieren Sie deshalb darüber, dass dies unser letztes Mahnschreiben an Sie vor Durchführung des gerichtlichen Verfahrens ist. Sollten Sie nicht - unter Angabe dess Aktenzeichens ... - den Gesamtbetrag in Höhe von
*EUR 241,51 *bis spätestens zum *17.12.2010 *(eingehend)

ausschließlich auf das *Konto 123030, BLZ 50530000 *(Cronbank) gezahlt haben, zwingen Sie uns dazu, die Angelgenheit - im Auftrag unseres Mandanten - an unsere Vertragsanwälte zur gerichtlichen Geltendmachung der Forderung gegen Sie abzugeben.

*Bitte überlegen Sie sich gut, ob Sie das zusätzliche hohe Kostenrisoko anwaltlicher bzw. gerichtlicher Maßnahmen gegen Sie wirklich eingehen wollen. Mit der Beantragung eines Mahnbescheids bei Gericht durch unsere Vertragsanwälte fallen in der Regel folgende Kosten an, die Sie tragen müssten:*

RA-Gebühr vorgerichtlich - 0,5 Geschäftsgebühr gem. §§ 2 Abs. 2, 13 RVG, Nr. 2300 VV RVG 12,50
RA-Auslagen vorgerichtlich - Auslagenpauschale, Nr. 7002 VV RVG 2,50
RA-Gebühr Mahnbescheid - 1,0 Geschäftsgebühr gem. §§ 2 Abs. 2,13 RVG, Nr. 3305 VV RVG 25,00
RA-Auslagen Mahnbescheid - Auslagenpauschale, Nr. 7002 VV RVG 5,00
Gerichtskosten Mahnbescheid - Gerichtskosten gem. §§ 3, 34 GKG, 1100 KV GKG 23,00

*Summe der weiteren Kosten 68,00*

Nur noch durch Ihre *fristgerechte Zahlung *oder Ihren sofortigen Anruf bei uns können Sie jetzt noch die anwaltliche bzw. gerichtlichen Maßnahmen verhindern.

*Nur wenn wir miteinander sprechen können wir gemeinsam mit Ihnen nach einem anderen - für Sie bezahlbaren - Weg suchen, die Forderung auszugleichen.*

Umfangreiche Informationen zu Ihrem Inkassoverfahren finden Sie im Internet unter http://...

Freundliche Grüße
*atriga GmbH*

*Wichtiger Hinweis zur Einmeldung Ihrer Daten bei der SCHUFA und anderen Auskunfteien*

Mit Ablauf der in dem beiliegenden Mahnschreiben genannten Frist sind die Vorausetzungen des § 28 a Abs. 1 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz (BDSG) erfüllt, nach denen wir Ihre persongebundenen Daten (z.B. NAme, Anschrift, Geburtsdatum) und den Status des gegen Sie geführten Inkassoverfahrens an Auskunfteien weiterleiten/einmelden dürfen.

Vor der erstmaligen Übermittlung Ihrer bei uns im Rahmen des Inkassoverfahrens gespeicherten persongebundenen Daten (auch Daten von Unternehmen) an untengenannte Auskunfteien sind wir als einmeldende Stelle verpflichtet, Sie über die bevorstehende Einmeldung zu Informieren.

Gem. § 28 a Abs. 1 Bundesdatenschutzgesetz teilen wir Ihnen deshalb mit, dass wir, falls bis zum Fristablauf weder die Forderung ausgeglichen ist (bzw. Sie eine Ratenzahlungsvereinbarung mit uns getroffen haben), noch begründete Einwände vorgebracht wurden, die zu Ihrer Person gespeicherten Daten /auch Saten von Unternehmen), sowie die entsprechenden Daten der weiteren Vorgangsbearbeitung (z.B. Daten überaußergerichtliche und gerichtliche Einziehungsmaßnahmen bei überfälligen und unbestrittenen Forderungen, Rücklastschriftinformationen usw.) an eine oder mehrere der nachfolgend genannten Auskunfteien melden werden:


atriga GmbH Pittlerstr. 47 DE 63225 Langen acdc-Pool.info
Deltavista GmbH Freisinger Landstr. 74  DE 80939 München http://www.deltavista.de
Infoscore Consumer Data GmbH Rheinstr. 99 DE 76532 Baden-Baden arvato infoscore: Innovative Marketing-, Risiko- und Forderungsmanagement-Lösungen von arvato infoscore
SCHUFA Holding AG Kormoranweg 5 DE 65201 Wiesbaden SCHUFA - Wir schaffen Vertrauen
Diese Auskunfteien werden die Daten speichern, um ihren (künftigen) Vertragspartnern Informationen zur Beurteilung Ihrer Kreditwürdigkeit bzw. Zahlungsfähigkeit zu geben. Solche Vertragspartner sind z.B. Banken, Sparkassen, Kreditkarten - Leasinggesellschaften, Bausparkassen, Energieversorger, Versicherungen, Onlineshops, Versandhandels - oder Telekommunikationsunternehmen, Hausverwalter, Handwerkunternehmen, Vermieter, die wegen Vorleistungen wirtschaftliche Risiken eingehen, oder mit dem Forderungseinzug beauftragte Unternehmen.

Die Beauskunftung von Negativdaten durch Auskunfteinen kann dazu führe, dass Unternehmen (oder auch Vermieter) einen Vertragsabschluss mit Personen oder Unternehmen, über über die Negativmerkmale vorliegen, anlehnen bzw. laufende Verträge, wie z.B. Kreditverträge gekündigt werden.

Ein weiterer Hinweis unsererseits auf einen gegebenfalls erfolgte Einmeldung erfolgt nicht.

Informationen zu den Empfängern und dem Umpfang von erfolgten Einmeldungen, neben umpfangreichen Informationen zu Ihrem Inkassoverfahren, finden Sie im Internet unter http://ic.atriga.de.

*So können Sie die erstmalige Übermittlung Ihrer bei uns im Rahmen des Inkassoverfahrens gespeicherten personbezogenen Daten (auch Daten von Unternehmen) an die genannten Auskunfteien jetzt noch verhindern:*

Bis zum Ablauf der im beiliegenden Mahnschreiben genannten Frist sollten Sie nun unverzüglich handeln und nicht länger warten. Sie haben zwei Möglichkeiten sicherzustellen, dass keine Übermittlung Ihrer bei atriga im Rahmen des Inkassoverfahrens gespeicherten personbezogenen Daten (auch Daten von Unternehmen) an die genannten Auskunfteinen erfolgt:


Die Gesamtforderung wird bis zum Ablauf der genannten Frist vollständig bezahlt.
Falls Sie den Gesamtbetrag nicht aufbringen können, müssen Sie sich möglichst sofort bei uns melden und eine Ratenzahlung vereinbaren. Beachten Sie hierbei, dass Sie die vereinbarten Raten dann aber auch jeweils pünktlich und in voller Höhe bezahlen müssen!
Viele, die sich bei atriga gemeldet haben, konnten feststellen, dass sie mit uns offen und fair sprechen kannten. Sicher können wir auch Ihnen aufzeigen, wie Sie aus dieser unglücklichen Situation wieder herauskommem. Deshalb müssen wir miteinander Sprechen. Rufen Sie möglichst sofort an!

*Sie erreichen uns*
*       telefonisch unter: (06103) 3746-900*
Montag bis Freitag von 08:00 Uhr bis 19:00 Uhr, sowie Samstag von 8:00 Uhr bis 14:00 Uhr

*per E-Mail unter: [email protected]*

*per Fax unter: (06103) 3746-100*


----------



## Hippo (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*

Langer Brief, braucht viel Papier, gibt viel Wärme...


----------



## nich-mit-mir (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*



thommy2406 schrieb:


> Ich hab heut Post von atriga bekommen!
> 
> 
> *Wichtiger Hinweis zur Einmeldung Ihrer Daten bei der SCHUFA und anderen Auskunfteien*
> ...



Das sie aber bestrittene Forderungen *nicht* an Schufa und CO. melden dürfen, haben sie aber ganz aus versehen vergessen zu erwähnen....


----------



## Teleton (9 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*

Was soll man schon von Leuten halten die glauben unter Zwang zu stehen:



> ...gezahlt haben, zwingen Sie uns dazu, die Angelegenheit - im Auftrag unseres Mandanten - an unsere Vertragsanwälte zur gerichtlichen Geltendmachung der Forderung gegen Sie abzugeben.


----------



## thommy2406 (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*



thommy2406 schrieb:


> *Wichtiger Hinweis zur Einmeldung Ihrer Daten bei der SCHUFA und anderen Auskunfteien*


 
Damit hat es sich erledigt nach dem ich den Herrschaften mit Strafanzeige gedroht hab.

atriga sagte wortwörtlich 





> Wir werden ihre Daten *nicht* weiter senden. Wir werden unserer Mandantin mitteilen das die Forderung strittig ist. Sollte unsere Mandantin weiter auf die Forderung bestehen wird umgehend ein Mahnbescheid beantragt


 
Darauf erwiderte ich 





> sie können von mir aus 20 Mahnbescheide beantragen sie kommen mit der Forderung vor Gericht sowie nicht durch


 
Darauf atriga 





> Wir kommen mit der Forderung durch wir führen täglich solche Verfahren durch


 
Mal sehen wie es ausgeht


----------



## zeerfire (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*



thommy2406 schrieb:


> Damit hat es sich erledigt nach dem ich den Herrschaften mit Strafanzeige gedroht hab.
> 
> atriga sagte wortwörtlich
> 
> ...



äh, du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass dieses inkassobüro so eine e-mail à la "wir kommen durch" gesendet hat, oder?! :wall:

wenn du schon so schön aus deren e-mail zitierst, solltest du besser die daten schwärzen (siehe forenregeln). zudem schreibe doch bitte mal den vollständigen text dieser "wir kommen durch" e-mail hier rein, geschwärzt um adressdaten etc. sonst werde ich mal den admin benachrichtigen 

ansonsten kann ich nix verwerfliches an deren e-mail finden, aber das wird dir dann auch gerne die polizei/staatsanwaltschaft bestätigen, denke ich. im gegenteil, hört sich im gegensat zz zu vielen anderen inkassos "richtig" an, zumal du offenbar die EV abgegeben hast (ggf. auch noch vor vertragsschluss?).


----------



## thommy2406 (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*

Das war die letzte E-Mail von atriga

Sehr geehrter Herr [edit],

vielen Dank für Ihre Email  vom 9.12.10.
Wir teilen Ihnen hierzu mit, dass wir in dem oben genannten Verfahren nicht mehr beauftragt sind. Das Verfahren ist hier eingestellt worden.
Etwaigen weiteren Schriftverkehr bitten wir daher, unmittelbar an 
  Digatalk S.L.
  Calle General Riera 37
  E 07010 PALMA DE MALLORCA
zu richten.


Bezüglich Ihrer Anfrage nach Löschung Ihrer daten teilen wir Ihnen mit, daß wir nach Einstellung des Inkassoverfahrens Ihre Daten konform den Bestimmungen des Bundesdatenschutzgesetzes (BDSG) gesperrt haben. 
Ein Anspruch auf Löschung besteht gemäß BDSG nicht. Die Speicherung der Daten ist hier noch zulässig, da die Beitreibung offener Forderungen (Inkassoverfahren) ein berechtigtes und überwiegendes Interesse unseres Mandanten darstellt und somit zur Speicherung und entsprechenden Verwendung der Daten berechtigt. Überdies stehen insbesondere handelsrechtliche Aufbewahrungsfristen einer Löschung der Daten entgegen (vgl. §§ 28, 35 BDSG).

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

[edit]
-----------------------------------------------------
 [edit] Inkassoservice

 atriga GmbH
 Pittlerstr. 47
 DE 63225 Langen
 Telefon +49 (0)6103 3746-236
 Telefax +49 (0)6103 3746-100
 E-Mail [edit]
 Internet atriga.de - Home

 Geschäftsführer: [edit], M.B.A.
 HRB-Nr. 40197, AG Offenbach - USt-IdNr. DE813653976

 Als Inkassounternehmen registriert

 Ausführliches Impressum auf atriga - Impressum
-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*



thommy2406 schrieb:


> Atriga schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur so viel mal wieder aus dem Dschungel Datenschutz. Da macht jeder, was er will!


----------



## zeerfire (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*

@ thommy: danke für den text.

aber in der e-mail steht doch gar nix von wegen "wir setzen das durch" - hast das frei erfunden?? :-D

und ansonsten - mal allen ärger über solche inkassos beiseite - finde ich den inhalt dieser e-mail in bezug auf BDSG ok. schau doch mal ins geset zrein: wenn die deine daten tatsächlich löschen sollten, wie sollen sie dann zB ihre rechnung an den auftraggeber abwickeln etc. und wie sollten sie dann prüfen ob schonmal was gegen dich lief falls weitere fälle kommen zu dem vorgang usw. also ich persönlich halte sperren für korrekt.

@ Rüdiger Kunz: was missfällt dir konkret? wo macht jede rwas er will?


----------



## waswillstdu (18 November 2011)

Folgenden Text habe ich gegoogelt und halte diesen für wichtig bezüglich *ATRIGA*, daher dieser Post!

"Stichworte:
sexpartnerclub .de
datebeach .de
flirtfair .de
treffpunkt18 .de
s-partnerclub .de
sexpartnerclub .de
datebeach .ch
flirtfair .ch
datebeach .at
flirtfair .at

Also offensichtlich handelt es sich bei den Firmen: Jadorra S.a.r.l, ebenso wie die Firma Billja um Briefkastenfirmen, die versuchen mit gefakten Profilen die User zu verarschen. Solange bis das "große" Abo anfängt.
Wenn man jetzt noch im Probezeitraum kündigt durch eine Email, bekommen diese die nicht oder es wird trotzdem das Abo begonnen.
Letztendlich bekommt man dann eine Mahnung per Email.
In letzter Zeit wurde jetzt ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragt aus Deutschland um seriöser zu wirken.
Das Inkassounternehmen lautet: Atriga aus 63225 Langen."

Quelle: board.protecus.de

sowie:

"Gesellschafter von Sexpartnerclub

Management:

[XXX]

Investoren und Supporter:

[XXX]

Quelle: gruenderszene.de

Es gibt leider viel zu viele Abzocker im Web und viel zu viele Menschen am PC, die unvorsichtig sind.

[modedit by Hippo: Klarnamen entfernt, aber jeder kann selbst bei der Quelle nachlesen]


----------



## waswillstdu (18 November 2011)

Betreff: ATRIGA
Stichworte:
sexpartnerclub.de
datebeach.de
flirtfair.de
treffpunkt18.de
s-partnerclub.de
sexpartnerclub.de
datebeach.ch
flirtfair.ch
datebeach.at
flirtfair.at

Also offensichtlich handelt es sich bei den Firmen: Jadorra S.a.r.l, ebenso wie die Firma Billja um Briefkastenfirmen, die versuchen mit gefakten Profilen die User zu verarschen. Solange bis das "große" Abo anfängt.
Wenn man jetzt noch im Probezeitraum kündigt durch eine Email, bekommen diese die nicht oder es wird trotzdem das Abo begonnen.
Letztendlich bekommt man dann eine Mahnung per Email.
In letzter Zeit wurde jetzt ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragt aus Deutschland um seriöser zu wirken.
Das Inkassounternehmen lautet: *Atriga* aus 63225 Langen.


----------



## robintauscher (18 Januar 2012)

Hallo @lle hier,

atriga ist eines der "besch......" A.... unternehmen in der Inkassobranche! Sie verschicken Ihre erpresserischen schreiben per SMS UND per mail UND nochmal per Post. 3-fach-Pressing!

Ich hatte dem Dropshipping-Unternehmen RELEXIM im ersten Geschäftsjahr eindeutig die Geschäftsbeziehung per Mail aufgekündigt weil sie unverschämte Bedingungen anwendeten. Dieses B... Unternehmen stellt sich nun auf den Standpunkt, das sei nicht rechtswirksam gewesen und wollen für ein weiteres Jahr Gebühren einziehen. Dem widersprach ich und erklärte die Sachlage auch atriga und erklärte, dass ich mit ihnen nichts zu tun hätte und mich doch bitte RELEXIM verklagen möge, bei meinem Amtsgericht. Das stört aber atriga nicht, sie machen den 3-fachen Pressing-Terror weiter.

Ich werde sie nun bei der für sie zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft wegen Beihilfe zum Betrug anzeigen. ... und RELEXIM natürlich wegen Betrug.

Ciao aus dem Allgäu


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2012)

Nur weil einer einer Forderung hat und darauf trotz Widerspruch beharrlich besteht ist das doch noch lange keine Betrug? Die Klärung, ob die Forderung zu Recht besteht, ist nicht die Aufgabe der Staatsanwaltschaft sondern die eines zivilen Gerichtes. Wenn die dich nicht verklagen, was hindert dich daran, den Spieß in Form einer Feststellungsklage um zudrehen?

Und wo bei Beginn der Problematik keine Straftat vorliegt, gibt es natürlich auch keine Beihilfe dazu. Die Verantwortlichen eines Inkassounternehmen wegen so was anzeigen zu wollen, grenzt für meine Begriffe schon an das Vortäuschen einer Straftat oder falsche Verdächtigung - sorry, aber mit solchem Unsinn wird allerorten viel Manpower in den Behörden vergeudet, ohne dass überhaupt die Absicht schon im Ansatz erfolgversprechend wäre.


----------



## Kai (26 Januar 2012)

Sag mal, Reducal, Fraud-Analyst, bis du einfach nur naiv oder ein Soldschreiber dieser Inkasso B.... ????
Laut Verbraucherzentrale sind 99% der Forderungen, die diese Firmen einzutreiben versuchen, nicht gerechtfertigt.
Die Leute, die in diesen "Firmen" arbeiten und besonders die leitenden Personen dort, die wissen das !!!!!
Näher hier: http://www.vzbv.de/8264.htm
Mir unterstellt man z. Z. ich hätte mich bei eine Spiele-Plattform angemeldet. Widerspruch wird gar nicht zur Kenntnis genommen. Jetzt bin ich in einer Datenbank bei Atriga und die lassen ihr Programm ablaufen. Letzte Drohung: Schuf-Eintrag. Von mir kriegen die keinen Cent. Aber 10 bis 20 % der Angemahnten lassen sich weichkochen. Die zahlen aus Angst Geld, das sie gar nicht zahlen müssen. Von denen leben diese B.....


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (26 Januar 2012)

Kai schrieb:


> Sag mal, Reducal, Fraud-Analyst, bis du einfach nur naiv oder ein Soldschreiber dieser Inkasso B.... ????


Bevor Du solchen Unsinn schreibst, solltest Du dich lieber erst einmal mit der Frage auseinandersetzen, wie unser Rechtssystem funktioniert.
Zivilrecht und Strafrecht sind zwei paar Schuhe. Nichts anders wollte dir Reducal damit sagen.
Wenn eine Forderung unberechtigt ist, heisst das noch lange nicht, dass es auch Betrug ist.


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2012)

Kai schrieb:


> Sag mal, Reducal, Fraud-Analyst, bis du einfach nur naiv oder ein Soldschreiber dieser Inkasso B.... ?


Letzteres bin ich sicher nicht, aber ich verdiene in der Tat mit der Lösung solcher Probleme meine Brötchen, siehe > HIER <. Zugegeben, hab ich selbst geschrieben, steht dort aber schon ein paar Jährchen. Ob ich naiv sei, kann ich selbst nicht beurteilen. Aber die Gedanken sind ja bekanntlich frei, insbesondere die der anders denkenden!



Kai schrieb:


> Laut Verbraucherzentrale sind 99% der Forderungen, die diese Firmen einzutreiben versuchen, nicht gerechtfertigt.


Eine schwache Aussage, die kaum einem Nachweis Stand hält!

Was mich wundert, was hast du außer deinem einen Beitrag hier überhaupt an Info zu bieten? ...ansonsten hat dir Sgt. Pepper ja schon Bescheid gestoßen.


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2012)

Kai schrieb:


> Sag mal, Reducal, Fraud-Analyst, bis du einfach nur naiv oder ein Soldschreiber dieser Inkasso B.... ????


 
Jaja, Reducal der naive Forenfrischling ...


> Mitglied seit:17 März 2004  Beiträge:9.508


 






Mehr sog i ned ...


----------



## Kai (5 Februar 2012)

Wenn Menschen sich zusammentun um im großen Stiel Forderungen einzutreiben, von denen sie wissen, das sie nicht berechtigt sind, dann ist dies die Gründung einer kriminellen Vereinigung und gewerbsmäßiger Betrug. Hier ist Strafrecht anzuwenden.

Leider machen sich die Strafverfolgungsbehörden keine allzugroße Mühe, den Inkassob... ihre strafbaren Handlungen nachzuweisen. Sonst säßen die allen hinter Schloss und Riegel.

Dauzu die Verbaucherzentrale - Bundesverband:
"Unseriöses Inkasso ist eine bedrohliche Plage - Unseriöses Inkasso geht Hand in Hand mit Kostenfallen im Internet und unlauterer Telefonwerbung. Willkür und Phantasiegebühren treiben Inkassoforderungen in schwindelerregende Höhen. Dies belegt eine Auswertung der Verbraucherzentralen von rund 4000 Verbraucherbeschwerden. Demnach sind 99 Prozent der Beschwerden über unseriöse Inkassopraktiken berechtigt."

Weiteres hier: http://www.vzbv.de/8264.htm


----------



## Antiscammer (5 Februar 2012)

Kai schrieb:


> Wenn Menschen sich zusammentun um im großen Stiel Forderungen einzutreiben, von denen sie wissen, das sie nicht berechtigt sind, dann ist dies die Gründung einer kriminellen Vereinigung und gewerbsmäßiger Betrug. Hier ist Strafrecht anzuwenden.


 
Die Strafjuristen tun sich an dieser Stelle mit dem Nachweis der Kenntnis schwer. Ein Betrugsvorsatz bzw. die Beihilfe zum Betrug ist dem Inkassobüro nur dann anzulasten, wenn der Betreiber _nachweislich_ Kenntnis vom Nichtbestehen der Ansprüche seines Mandanten hat oder zumindest haben müsste. Wann aber muss er Kenntnis haben? Konsequent weiter gedacht müsste er zum Beispiel dann Kenntnis haben, wenn er eine große Zahl an Widerspruchsschreiben erhält, aufgrund deren Vielzahl und aufgrund deren Darstellungen sich ihm begründete Zweifel an der Rechtmäßigkeit der Ansprüche aufdrängen müssen.

Diesen Bogen wollen aber in Deutschland die Strafjuristen bei der Inkassokriminalität nicht spannen. Sie lassen die Betreiber der Inkassobüros mit der faulen Ausrede davonkommen, sie hätten im guten Glauben an die Rechtmäßigkeit der Forderung sein dürfen, weil der Mandant es ihnen so versichert habe, dass alles schon seine Richtigkeit habe.

An dieser Stelle stelle ich die weiche Rechtsprechung im Strafrecht bei Wirtschaftskriminalität immer gern der Tatsache gegenüber, dass in den Fällen der Geldwäsche durch angeworbene *"Finanzagenten"* die Schwelle für die Sorgfaltspflichten von den Strafrechtlern plötzlich ganz anders gesehen wird. Den naiven Arbeitslosen, Rentnern, Schülern u.s.w., die sich von einer der Betrugs-e-Mails der russischen Phishing-Mafia haben einlullen lassen, und die in der Regel nicht ahnen, dass sie dabei mithelfen, für die Phisher das Geld zu waschen, wird von den Staatsanwälten vorgehalten, dass sie "im Rahmen der Globalisierung und des allgemeinen Bildungsniveaus" (Zitat aus einem Urteil) hätten wissen müssen, dass dieser "Job" nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen kann.

Die Schizophrenie in der Rechtsprechung könnte größer nicht sein. Ein rechtskundiger Betreiber eines Inkassobüros hat offenbar keinerlei Rechts- und Sorgfaltspflichten, er muss noch nicht einmal ins schweizerische Online-Handelsregister schauen und dabei feststellen, dass es die angebliche Schweizer "Firma" seines Mandanten gar nicht gibt. Nein, er durfte im guten Glauben sein, dass alles schon rechtens sei. Das fand z.B. die Kieler Staatsanwaltschaft in Sachen "Alektum Inkasso" wegen betrügerischer Beitreibungen von Gewinnspielrechnungen alles gar nicht weiter schlimm. Aber der arbeitslose Hartz-IV-Empfänger mit prekärem Bildungshintergrund, unerfahren und in rechtlichen Dingen ohne auch nur den Schimmer einer Ahnung, hat gefälligst zu wissen, dass eine Weiterleitung von Geldern über Western Union nach Russland gemäß KWG eine genehmigungspflichtige Auslandsfakturierung ist, und er hat zu wissen, dass e-Mails auch mit gefälschtem Absender geschickt werden können und dass es die Firma in St. Petersburg nicht gibt - auch wenn es dort kein offiziell einsehbares Handeslregister im Internet gibt.

Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht - das gilt aber nicht bei Wirtschaftskriminalität. Dort kann man sich allzu oft mit dem üblichen "Bestreiten der Kenntnis mit kreativem Nichtwissen" aus der Schlinge ziehen.


----------



## Kai (12 April 2012)

Atriga meldet sich nicht mehr!
5 Mahnungen von Atriga und dann ihren Anwälten.
Seit 6 Wochen ist Ruhe.
Ruhe? Nein!
Rechtsanwalt Kipke hat noch nicht bemerkt, dass Leute seines Schlages von mir keinen Cent kriegen.
Anderer Fall, anderer Datenmissbrauch, die gleiche Masche.
Wenn die Leute ihre Wische wenigstens auf Clopapier ausdrucken würden, wir könnten sie hier zuhause einer sinnvollen Verwendung zuführen.


----------



## BenTigger (12 April 2012)

Kai schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute ihre Wische wenigstens auf Clopapier ausdrucken würden, wir könnten sie hier zuhause einer sinnvollen Verwendung zuführen.


 
Eigentlich eine gute Idee, sende denen doch mal eine Rolle Klopapier mit der Bitte, zukünftige schreiben dadrauf zu drucken, damit deren schreiben dann wenigstens zu etwas zu gebrauchen sind 
Ob die dann wohl antworten??


----------



## Hippo (12 April 2012)

Guggst Du da >>>  http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/4/151703


----------



## Schiffssager (22 März 2018)

Mauseohr1983 schrieb:


> *AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*
> 
> hmmm...hab mir grad mal die site angesehen...da steht bei anmeldung dass diese absolut kostenfrei und unverbindlich ist...also wäre das ja schon mal widerspruch nr. 1



Wenn ein Anbieter kostenlos anmelden und mitmachen schreibt, ist sowieso diese Forderung hinfällig. Selbst wenn man sich selbst anmeldet, sich Hans Wurscht da anmeldet, man ein fake da anmeldet,  es interessiert rechtlich niemanden und es kann damit kein beschuldigten geben. Vielleicht liegt hier auch ein Werbevorteil gegenüber der Konkurrenz vor? 
Man kann nicht so mit einem Werbevorteil werben und hinterher kosten, Coins oder ähnliches verlangen. Nur als Beispiel, aber das alles ist so hohl, dass man
solche Dinge ignorieren sollte und sollte der Terror anhalten, einfach eine Feststellungsklage und schon ist Ruhe.


----------



## Schiffssager (22 März 2018)

Reducal schrieb:


> *AW: Inkassobüro Atriga*
> 
> Das Problem ist mMn folgendes: ...die Anmeldung an sich ist kostenlos und das machen nicht wenige auch mit falschen oder fremden Daten. Wenn man aber die Inhalte (z. B. Videos) betrachten will, dann muss man s. g. Coins einsetzten und die muss man zuvor bezahlen.



Mag sein, aber das macht das werben kostenlos anmelden und mitmachen zur arglistigen Täuschung. Entsprechend ist es mehr oder weniger eine freiwillige Zahlung ohne rechtliche Gültigkeit etwas einzufordern. Feststellungsklage ist oft mies, weil es meist Briefkastenfirmen im Ausland sind. Die können nur mit Anwalt, Polizei, inkasso drohen......und hoffen auf Zahlung der Verweigerer.


----------

